# CANON EOS Webcam utility does not support 1080p?



## ClimbersOfIce (Jun 17, 2020)

I have a canon rebel T6i. Is there anyway to make the output resolution using the newly released CANON webcam utility 1080p on OBS instead of the weird resolution it defaults to? The utility works, but a 1080p output on OBS is not possible .. or is it? Manually changing the resolution doesn't seem to work..
Help


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 17, 2020)

Just curious, why are you focused on the output resolution? I'm assuming the resolution is higher than you need/want?
Unless you are running into CPU constraints, I'd assume you would take the larger resolution output from the T6i and resize/rescale within OBS to fit whatever output canvas you wish to work with..


----------



## ClimbersOfIce (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm focused on the output resolution because a higher resolution will look better. I could stretch it to fit the canvas but it obviously would not look as good that way since the resolution is low. I think it only allows for 576p or something weird like that


----------



## carlmmii (Jun 18, 2020)

The canon rebel T6i uses USB2.0. The webcam utility is correctly limited to a resolution that fits within the bandwidth constraints of USB2.0 and the hardware/firmware abilities that the camera has to output a video signal.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 18, 2020)

On a EOS 80D, I was getting at least, if not higher than 1080p, if I recall correctly, using Canon BETA USB s/w with a high quality USB cable that is less than 4ft long. And I didn't have to set anything, that was simple plug and play. Also USB2.0, iirc


----------



## ClimbersOfIce (Jun 18, 2020)

carlmmii said:


> The canon rebel T6i uses USB2.0. The webcam utility is correctly limited to a resolution that fits within the bandwidth constraints of USB2.0 and the hardware/firmware abilities that the camera has to output a video signal.


Hmm. Are you saying USB 2.0 cannot carry a 1080p signal? There's a BlueAVS USB 2.0 capture card on Amazon that everyone is praising for working exceptionally well, so I don't understand where the limitation is coming from.. EposVox made a video about it, the utility, at least for his camera, didn't allow for 1080p. 

In any case, I bout the BlueAVS capture card, hoping for the best.


----------



## Harold (Jun 19, 2020)

USB 2.0 can't carry an UNCOMPRESSED 1080p signal.


----------



## carlmmii (Jun 19, 2020)

The only way USB2.0 is able to provide a 1080p transmission is through either MJPEG compression or h.264 compression.

The Canon Webcam Utility is a software solution that leverages whatever hardware the camera has and works with it -- if the camera cannot perform MJPEG or h.264 compression on-board, then you're dealing with uncompressed frames being sent over USB2.0.


----------



## ClimbersOfIce (Jun 20, 2020)

So, a USB 3.0 connection would not compress the 1080p video? Is this all automatic, or does something need to be enabled in OBS for this change to take effect?


----------



## Harold (Jun 20, 2020)

It would require the camera to be usb 3.0 as well.


----------



## ClimbersOfIce (Jun 25, 2020)

Harold said:


> It would require the camera to be usb 3.0 as well.


Thanks. So to be clear, there's no benefit in a USB 3.0 port if the camera itself is only 2.0?


----------



## Harold (Jun 25, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## Pisushax (Oct 22, 2020)

Based on Canon's website and my test it uses 60mbps in my canon m50 for 1080p60 record and I believe it is way lower than usb2 bandwidth (450mbps)
So here comes the argue whether image is compressed inside the camera or we see an uncompressed image in pc
In mobile world I can confirm that I can use my pocofone f1 in 1080p60fps as a webcam with about 30mb bandwidth and it uses the phones encoder to achieve this
Here comes the problem why canon cameras cant do the same
Compress video inside the camera (which to be honest I think works absolutely great then send the compresed data through a usb port I belive we will be even able to reach 4k60fps or 8k30fps with this approch


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Oct 22, 2020)

Compressing video, with decent quality, takes a LOT of CPU power. Way more than a typical camera CPU designed for battery life provides. For best video quality from a camera acting as webcam, you'll need a relatively new camera making full use of a USB 3 port, or using the HDMI output (clean, obviously).. The problem is that older cameras weren't designed for the webcam use case, and there is no money in it for the vendors to put too much effort into making customers of older products happy (no money in it for OEM). A massive overhaul of older firmware requires a significant amount of time (therefore money) for testing... and as noted.. near zero return on investment. You'll notice that more recent cameras do offer the output you are looking for.


----------



## valeradr (Oct 30, 2020)

i have 600d and eos web utility 1.0, it's work fine - 1920 1080, but video dimensions 2:3. need to scale, because black strips at the left and right side. Also need to update firmware, latest 1.0.3


ClimbersOfIce said:


> I have a canon rebel T6i. Is there anyway to make the output resolution using the newly released CANON webcam utility 1080p on OBS instead of the weird resolution it defaults to? The utility works, but a 1080p output on OBS is not possible .. or is it? Manually changing the resolution doesn't seem to work..
> Help


----------



## valeradr (Nov 1, 2020)

valeradr said:


> i have 600d and eos web utility 1.0, it's work fine - 1920 1080, but video dimensions 2:3. need to scale, because black strips at the left and right side. Also need to update firmware, latest 1.0.3


sorry, only 1280 720


----------



## dj_d_bling (May 28, 2022)

I am having the same problem. Obs is not supporting 1080p from my cannon m50 mark2. It's taking maximum till 720p. It's not even giving me the option of 1080p. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## CodingAlbert (Jul 12, 2022)

I have the opposite problem. on macOS, OBS is showing me the resolution from my Canon M50 camera is 1280x720 (max numbered value). However, when I stretch the input to fit canvas, it looks fullHD. Moreso, when I stretch the input further, effectively zooming in, there is no way that input is only 1270x720. 

It definitely looks like a fullHD if not more. I don't yet know how to confirm the resolution though (as the recorded video will have the canvas resolution regardless of what the source resolution is], so I am testing it at the moment.

It is very strange.


----------



## CodingAlbert (Jul 15, 2022)

I tested the resolution of my Canon M50 camera USB-2.0 (1280x720) output and HDMI output with a capture card (1920*1080) using a basic resolution chart. I found out there is definitely a difference between the outputs and the stated resolution values in OBS do correspond actual resolution. However, the difference is so negligible, unless heavily zooming in digitally, that USB-2.0 output is completely sufficient for most webcam applications.

I suggest @dj_d_bling does similar testing in controlled conditions. You may find out USB output is enough for you.


----------

